# GTB 7.5 + Lipo Cogging Help!!



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

*GTB 7.5 + 7.4 Lipo = Cogging Help!!*

I have a Novak GTB with the 7.5 brushless motor in my XXXT MF2. It's the older version that doesn't have the lipo cutoff...I think it is at least. I've had it for about 2 years now. I only use it for racing, so it doesn't have THAT much use one it. I just upgraded to a Losi 7.4 Lipo. I'm experiencing really bad cogging when I first get on the throttle, and through out my run time if I'm not really steady with the trigger. I've recalibrated the ESC , I think I have my transmitter set up properly (JR XS3) What else should i check. Would changing to a new trans-cap module help? 

I can deal with the cogging at start off, but when I'm trying to control the truck..especially during jumping, it's a nuisance. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!!

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

rich, either your sensor wires are not plugged in all the way, or one of the sensor wires are damaged.


----------



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm starting to think that as well....mostly because I can't get it to go into brushless programming mode either. It performs the one touch setup fine though.


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

*broken wire?*

It took me a few runs to find that my sons motor wire had broken inside of the insulation and would make contact when motor was not flexing the chassis but when accelerating it would flex just enough to make it seem like it was cogging. The wire was broke just where the solder quit just inside the wire coating.


----------



## nicholcgn (Mar 3, 2006)

Been there. Another sign of a wire starting to go is abnormal heat amounts in the motor. Replaced my wires after this started and everything has bee great since then. This is assuming it is geared correctly.


----------

